# URC MRF-350 Base Unit as IR Repeater



## lwlittle46 (Mar 6, 2021)

I am converting my hone theater setup from RF using a URC MX-900 remote because the remote is failing and is too old to be fixed. The buttons are not working. IR Remotes are FAR less expensive. I have a URC MRF-350 Based unit inside my media cabinet. I notice on the MRF-350 that it has connections for IR input. Does anyone know if I can use the MRF-350 in IR mode only and will it work with a generic IR Receiver? The manual does not cover use of the IR inputs.


----------



## lwlittle46 (Mar 6, 2021)

I found out the answer is no from URC Tech Support.


----------



## fokakis1 (Feb 29, 2012)

lwlittle46 said:


> I am converting my hone theater setup from RF using a URC MX-900 remote because the remote is failing and is too old to be fixed. The buttons are not working. IR Remotes are FAR less expensive. I have a URC MRF-350 Based unit inside my media cabinet. I notice on the MRF-350 that it has connections for IR input. Does anyone know if I can use the MRF-350 in IR mode only and will it work with a generic IR Receiver? The manual does not cover use of the IR inputs.


Yes. Your MRF can be used as an IR repeater using an IR receiver hooked to the 3.5mm jack or the Phoenix connectors.


----------

